# My Dovii



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's some pics of my dovii. They aren't the greatest but they are better then the pics i took with my phone.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great dovii, how big, I love huge cichlids, or just any huge fish in general


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hes around 8-9 inches


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Very pretty colors!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice Dovii!!!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

cool pics, get new gravel blue is kinda ugly


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Beast


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice dovii, he's going to grow up to be one hell of a beast









also, hope you dont mind, but I edited your post so you could see them without using paint


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A very nice Dovii. One of my favorite cichlids. Are you going to try to get a female?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Very nice dovii, he's going to grow up to be one hell of a beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now i can see them cool!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

He's eye balling that glass heater and planning a future break! NICE!


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> A very nice Dovii. One of my favorite cichlids. Are you going to try to get a female?


yea i was thinking about getting him a female. i havent found a lfs anywhere in NY that sells dovii's maybe i have to try NJ. i got him from a friend when he was a lil baby he wanted to make room for a diffrent type of fish. but i deff want to find him a female


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> yea i was thinking about getting him a female. i havent found a lfs anywhere in NY that sells dovii's maybe i have to try NJ. i got him from a friend when he was a lil baby he wanted to make room for a diffrent type of fish. but i deff want to find him a female


Think about that real hard! I had 2 batches of fry at 300 plus each and had a bitch of a time getting rid of them.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

What a beast, that's a good lookin' fish buddy.


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> What a beast, that's a good lookin' fish buddy.


Thank you


----------



## CASH (Mar 21, 2006)

Dam i love that fish you have,it looks good as hell,but it seems like i cant get my hands on 1 anywhere in chicago,any advice


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

CASH said:


> Dam i love that fish you have,it looks good as hell,but it seems like i cant get my hands on 1 anywhere in chicago,any advice


nise fish


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

CASH said:


> nise fish


thx


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

You did an excellent job, raising that dovii. How the attitude? Is it still as mean or meaner?
BTW, I would think twice about having a female bec. I can guarantee you your dovii wont be as interactive when it has tankmates. And there is a good chance its going to kill the female. So why bother.









Keep it solo. Thats the best way.


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

sicklid-holic said:


> You did an excellent job, raising that dovii. How the attitude? Is it still as mean or meaner?
> BTW, I would think twice about having a female bec. I can guarantee you your dovii wont be as interactive when it has tankmates. And there is a good chance its going to kill the female. So why bother.:nod:
> 
> Keep it solo. Thats the best way.


thx, Hes even meaner now. The tank is in my room and at night he hits the lid open because he wants more food and it makes the loudest bang noise and i look over and hes staring up. if i put my face clsoe to the tank he will flare up and attack me. if i put my finger in the water he will try to bit me. lol ill get soem videos for you guys.

yea i was thinkin about the female but what u guys said is true. i dotn need him falling inlove with a chick







hes to mean for that stuff hes a true killer


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

nuff said...


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

Today i was hanging out in my room and i hear this soudn that sounds like a hammer hit my tank. its my dovii ramming the glass so hard i thought he was goign to knock his teeth out of hurt himself. he hates when i put my palm against the glass also. ill try to get you guys some videos.


----------

